# Can you teach a dog to not like strangers?



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

I am afraid my town is having issues with dog thefts...
Because of this I am very worried about my Mara 
She loves people, LOVES them, and even squeaks to get there attention for some petting and lovings.
Normally I would not care, mind, be bothered, or even ask about trying to make her anything but the way she is, but with all of theses thefts I am super worried about my girl  Her sister growls at strangers who I do not introduce to her so hopefully she will be fine, but is there anything  can do for Mara? Or any suggestions on how I can keep her safe?
Thankfully I work from home so I am always keeping an eye on things, but like everyone knows it only takes a second.
Good news about Mara is that she is not leash broken and will not leave her charges unless she is dragged, however she does allow people to drag her without much fuss which is the downside...
Any ideas?? Any Advice??


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you ever tested Mara for her response of stranger/s coming up to her field without you being present and without your intro?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes T_T
She let them in, tried to trip them and followed them around the yard...
Everything else she is great over! She will bark at strange sounds, shes attacked coyotes through the fence, and hates strange dogs/animals and she killed a possum. Shes actually a VERY good LGD 
Men however, she does keep her distance a little bit but does not try to stop them from entering and after a minuet or two she will go up to them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

Are her and Trinity separate now? As in different fields?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like she is doing a great job protecting her herd!  You may just want to put up motion lights for night time thieves?  Not sure anyone would like to steal her in blazing lights suddenly coming on?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Are her and Trinity separate now? As in different fields?


Yes.


bonbean01 said:


> Sounds like she is doing a great job protecting her herd!  You may just want to put up motion lights for night time thieves?  Not sure anyone would like to steal her in blazing lights suddenly coming on?


Now that is a great idea!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you tried her back with her sis? Often a softer dog will learn from the more guardy harder dog.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Have you tried her back with her sis? Often a softer dog will learn from the more guardy harder dog.


I actually have to be careful how often she spends time with her sister, because if I am not careful she will break into her sisters pen using any means necessary just to be with her. 
They can only be in the neutral play area now  Mara learns very quickly and takes advantage until shes put back into her place, so leaving her in with her sister is not ideal.
Short term is fine, she plays three times a week now with Trinity, but anymore and she tried to bust the gate >_>


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

mara has always been your playful one. LOL 
I may be misssing something but why can't they be together? Is it that she will just revert to bad ways or will she not leave Trinity alone, or ???


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

She reverts to bad habits X_X like chasing, fence climbing, and wool pulling. She also tries to break the gate and climb into her sisters pen when she is allowed to much sister time. They can play together every now and then, but it has to be speratic so she wont discover the pattern and try to take advantage of it. Shes WAY to smart for her own good.
Love her though!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 3, 2013)

And the motion flood lights have been added to the field. I got a solar pair! Thanks for the advice, hopefully they will help.
If anyone has any other advice I would love to hear it!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 3, 2013)

Up side people tend to be hesitant of big dogs in general.

I would put a lock on your pasture gate. Most people wont want to lift a dog that heavy and cut the fence will either A) deter them and B) slow them down. 

 Our saints collars both disappeared off them at the same time...After being on them for 2+ years I doubt they slipped them. Ours our hesitant of strangers in general if we aren't there, but not aggressive. If someone did try to take them I doubt the could move our male and both of them tend to burst from the door and RUN when you let them out of their yard.  We have dog fighting rings pop up every couple of years and big breeds tend to be snatched to be bait dogs.


----------

